# Slide-out problems



## jaeldumh (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a 2006/7 Georgie Boy Pursuit 35â€™ Class A MH on a FORD Chassis.  
Model Number PR SE 3500DS F    Serial Number 1TCA0118571802552  manufacture date 6/15/06.
I have 2 slide-outs and am having difficulties with the slides.  I was told by the Georgie Boy service department that the slides were a QDS system made by RBW Industries / Al-Ko of Elkhardt, IN.

Bedroom slide operates very erratically, ie. it starts and stops intermittently and frequently during the opening mode it will stop entirely.  When I then retract it slightly it will continue to open.  Also during the opening mode it slows down as though the motor is unable to handle the load.  (I was unable to manually open the slide while depressing the â€˜releaseâ€™ button).  I have also removed the individual rollers and they all appear to be operating quite smoothly.  My question is whether the motor is â€˜dyingâ€™ and needs replacing or is the problem elsewhere?
Front slide tends to snap the sheer pin very easily and the pin hole in the cross tube is becoming somewhat â€˜sloppyâ€™ already.  I have regularly lubricated the slide gear and track with a slide track lubricant obtained from the dealer.  My question is why is the sheer pin snapping so frequently, and should I be replacing it with a stronger bolt?  
Any information would be greatly appreciated.
Jake


----------



## roberard (Sep 15, 2011)

slide out problems

Hi!
I am having exactly the same problems with both slideouts on 2006 pursuit.  Did you find out anything on how to resolve the problems?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

do either of u notice if the slides move equal when going in and out ,, and do they drop alot when fully extended ,, what i am getting at ,, is sounds to me like the (a) guide track was poorley installed causing it to not slide correctly ,, or (b) the slide itself is not square in the hole ,, without really seeing it ,, it is hard to say ,, but sounds like ti may need to be adjusted or shimmed


----------



## roberard (Sep 16, 2011)

slide out problems

the slide out comes out evenly and it does not sag when fully extended.  I'm thinking that  the slide outs should be extended before plugging in to 110 volts.  When plugged in I think the motor might have too much power.  I have noticed that when extending or retracting using 12 volt power there seems to be less pressure when reaching the limits.


----------



## wheels (Jan 31, 2012)

I have the same problem .It seems the slide is droping down as it goes out and stops and goes on the way out and completley stops about a foot short of going all the way out . the top is closer to the wall then the bottom . Its a 1996 georgie boy cruismaster with cables that move it in and out . Any sugestions ?


----------



## roberard (Jul 19, 2012)

I am having the same problems but have been able to fix the bedroom slide out.  I replaced the switch panel and that cured the problem.  But I am still having problems with snapping shearpins on the front slide. I have used stronger bolts but am worried sometning else will break.  Have you found out anything else?
Roger


----------

